# 1.8 has no power/ stutters



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok , new here to the 1.8, please give me some kind of hope 

Just bought a 86 cabrio, the engine starts and idles fine, but as soon as you try to give it any gas, it seems like the fuel is cut right off, until you put your foot to the floor, then it takes right of and revs right up. kinda pops and backfires wile trying to rev up. 

on the same note, when i try to drive it, it feels like there is about 30hp coming from this engine. pedal down everywhere, even in first. 

The car does have a/c and power steering, so it has a few more sensors than usual. 

please help:banghead: i just want to drive my new car.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

First thing to do is get a Bentley Manual for your car. Check the air intake system for cracks and blockages. I have seen bad air intake hoses open up under acceleration then close back up because the hoses are cracked and the engine moves around due to bad engine mounts. Also check the airbox for obstructions like rodent nests. 

After those free checks I would spend a few bucks and do all the usual tune-up things like plugs, distributor cap, rotor etc, plus check the timing and fuel pressure. Since the car is an '86 I would also replace the timing belt if I didn't know when it was previously replaced. FR


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

OK, update, I let the car warm up for about 15 minutes and BAM!!!!! Ran like a frickin clock for 10 minutes.......and went back into the same problems 

gonna start digging deeperopcorn: 

The troublemaker


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

You indicate in your original post that the issue seems to be fuel related. VW fuel pumps will sometimes run with reduced/fluctuating pressures. Your car likely has only one fuel pump since it is an '86 cabrio. The best thing to do is to test fuel pressures. Since you have a CIS (Continious Injection System) car the tests are a bit more complicated than for some other injection systems. The CIS system is a mechanical system which functions off of fuel and air pressures. Or you could simply switch out the fuel pump with a used one and see if there is any improvement. You could also disconnect the oxygen sensor and see if that has any effect. FR 

Nice picture -- typical Maine house which looks even better with a VW in front of it. I have spent time in the Kennebunk and Brooklin areas. FR


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That or the CAT, have you had a chance to check it? It should drop out pretty easy


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys 

I've been doing extensive research into this CIS system (yikes!) And will be trying a few things in the next night or two. I'll update with what I find.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

allright. i ripped the fuel system apart, gave it a good cleaning, and wammo!! Car has power, runs good.........but only after it has warmed up for about 10ish minutes. Which leads me to believe that the cold start valve is probably the main culprit, unless someone states otherwise. Let me know your thoughts.....please


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

You can test the cold start valve easily. Remove it, disconnect the electrical connection, jumper the fuel pump relay and observe the CS Valve for leaks. Then you can power it with 12V DC and see if it squirts fuel when powered. I have a switched jumper I use for such tests. Or you can simply replace it and see what happens. Be very careful because you will be spraying gas. Work outside away from buildings, use appropriate personal protective equipment and spray into a container. 

Depending on how your car is equipped, there are a couple of other places that can cause issues. FR


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

jetta trek said:


> allright. i ripped the fuel system apart, gave it a good cleaning, and wammo!! Car has power, runs good.........but only after it has warmed up for about 10ish minutes. Which leads me to believe that the cold start valve is probably the main culprit, unless someone states otherwise. Let me know your thoughts.....please


 CSV is only used during cranking when cold. And it hasn't been that cold yet. 

It sounds like the car drives well once the oxygen sensor comes online and the system becomes able to compensate for a lean mixture. 

Hunt for vacuum leaks with starter fluid or propane. Pay close attention to where the intake boot attaches to the CIS fuel distributor, and where the boot attaches to the throttle body. As well, check around the injectors at the head; those seals are known to leak. 

Beyond that, you may be looking to enrichen your mixture. 

If you have the means, check the ignition timing as well. Most likely not an issue, but given the unknown history, it'd be a decent thing to do. Might as well advance it a few degrees while you're at it. Stock is 6*BTDC, but people tend to see best results between 8-12*BTDC.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there a list of all the sensors on this car somwhere? 
Also, where is a good parts source for finding all of said sensors? I've said to hell with testing and want to just replace them all


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Not sure why you have the idea there's so many sensors and that they're causing your engine issues.

CIS-Lambda is a pretty basic system. As far as sensors that can affect fueling, you have the oxygen sensor (which seems to work fine since it drives nicely once it warms up). When cold, enrichment is handled by the warm up regulator, a mechanical device mounted on the engine block (in place of a coolant temperature sensor found in newer cars).

http://forums.rennlist.com/rennforu...tle-thing-called-a-wur-warm-up-regulator.html


Again, you should be checking for leaks and checking your mixture. See the CIS section for instructions of checking mixture for cis-l with a dwell meter. Or simply unplug the o2 sensor and check voltage.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Good link:thumbup:

I will be removing and cleaning the WUV tomorrow. (fingers crossed), will update. opcorn:


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

ok, stupid question, how the #!$% do you get the warm up regulator off of the front of the engine block?!! I do not see any bolts or fasteners that could be removed!!!

Also, i disconnected almost every plug under the hood of the car, including the grounds on the 5'th cold start injector, and they havent made a bit of running difference. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

If I recall correctly, the Control Pressure Regulator (Warm-up regulator) is held on the block by some metric cap screws. The screws could be inset into the regulator back plate. Never had any issue removing one. The CPR has two fuel lines attached and an electrical connection. Are you sure your car has one????

A more basic question: Does your car have CIS-Lambda or CIS-E? My 86 GTI was CIS-E but the Cabbies generally were updated behind the Golf models and other 86 Golfs remained CIS-Lambda. The CIS-E fuel distributer has a small grey box with an electrical connection on the side. 

Be sure to check the timing. A car that is a bit off time will behave as yours does. FR


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

GTI/GLIs had cis-e + the knock box

85 regular trim A2's had cis-e with no knock box or wot switch IIRC (some probably had cis-l). other years for regular A2's were cis lambda (except for the digifant ones of course)


I believe cabriolets never had cis-e. So if it's an 86, it should be cis lambda.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy digging up an old thread batman!!!

After all the trouble I went through, pulled the car out of storage for the winter and found the problem..........(face of stupidity, shock, awe and disbelief) ...........a $12 fuel pump relay. 2 minutes of work and my cabby runs 

BUT HOLY $%^&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT I WENT THROUGH TO FIND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The car feels like it has a million HP compared to what was!!!!!!!


----------



## 70 miles (May 28, 2008)

jetta trek said:


> Holy digging up an old thread batman!!!
> 
> After all the trouble I went through, pulled the car out of storage for the winter and found the problem..........(face of stupidity, shock, awe and disbelief) ...........a $12 fuel pump relay. 2 minutes of work and my cabby runs
> 
> ...


LOL I had the same problem and wasted money by buying a new transfer pump( gas tank location) After replacing the relay, problem solved.


----------



## Magic__Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been there and done that too.
Nice cabby btw.


----------

